# HOUSE BREAKING TIP - Maybe it will work for you too



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a grand idea!


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

House training for the 21st century. I would have just set a timer on my stove.

Very clever.


----------



## Lainer04 (May 12, 2014)

*Neat idea....*

Very clever idea, glad it worked. I have a 10 week old spoo now and I have bells hanging on the door. It worked for the last spoo, hoping it works for this one too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I think that's brilliant!!!

I, too, have been setting the oven timer which backfired on me. Now, when dinner's ready, the dogs want to go outside. :/
(Although, I can eat in peace when they do lol)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The use of an alarm is a great idea, but BorderKelpie it is funny that the oven timer created a new issue for you. I guess you have to choose what the alarm is very carefully.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Great idea. You should make an App for house training with different tones to choose from.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Awesome idea!! 

Anything to help potty training is a great thing!!! because it can be so frustrating ... And it can save dogs from being abandoned/sent to the shelter. I hear a lot of dogs are "thrown away" for potty issues  

I taught my apricot female (Lou) to bring the leash to me when she wants to go outside to potty. She learned in 2 days!!! (She was about 5 months old)

Apollo is a rescue (he learned from watching her do it  ) 

They are 2 years old now and both still bring the leash to me. and ONLY when they have to potty! if they just want to play fetch or anything else they act like goof balls staring me down, pawing me, and walking me to the drawer where the ball lives  


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh, Lou - those pictures are priceless! 
Great job training!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh my gosh, Lou - those pictures are priceless!
> 
> Great job training!



Aw thank you!!!!!!!  I have to give them credit though, they are so eager to please and are furry geniuses 

And at the time I had a trainer (that does the Canine good citizen program) tell me "it couldn't be done" when Is asked her about training Lou to bring her leash to me, to facilitate her being able to TELL me... So I fired the trainer and did it myself just cause I knew how smart Lou is and that lady just didn't know what she was talking about... Maybe she hasn't been around poodles much  LOL

I have a video of when I was training Lou  I'm going to try and find it 

Here she is, again, making herself CLEAR!! LOL








And Apollo too!!  sorry they look awfully on this photo because we were playing with the water hose LOL 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kayfabulous6 (Nov 19, 2013)

Being able to have a phone alarm on you at any time is SUCH a blessing when housebreaking!! I did sort of the same thing with a different tone, increasing the hours slowly building up to a full night with no potty trips and then before going out I would ring a jingle bell attached to the door. Now my girl is a pro, no alarms or bells anymore she does the same as your guy. It seems never ending when they're pups but once they are housebroken to a t, it is so rewarding! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

